# Afra but which one ?



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi, i purchased this as cobue but not sure.
any ideas :-?


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Looks like a white top to me, check out the photograph section there's an entire thread for white tops.


----------



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah it kind of looks like the white tops that i have...


----------



## ford (Oct 10, 2006)

This would be my guess http://cichlidforum.com/profiles/species.php?id=894


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks all for your replys.
both my male and females look like Pseudotropheus sp. "Kingsizei".

not Afra cobue after all just as i thought. i wanted a small mild mannered species - have i got one ?

thanks
paul


----------

